# Marilyn Horne sings La Sonnambula



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

This is amazing. I actually prefer this aria this way:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

By "this way" I assume you mean transposed down. It certainly works perfectly well in a lower key. This is as beautiful a performance as I've ever heard.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

gorgeous! sounds great in a contralto-y key (Marilyn Horne has never sounded mezzo to me. she always sounds either like a contralto or a dramatic soprano, but nothing in between lol)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Tuoksu said:


> This is amazing. I actually prefer this aria this way:


I do too. Closest we can get in a complete recording on CD is Cecilia Bartoli:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> gorgeous! sounds great in a contralto-y key (Marilyn Horne has never sounded mezzo to me. she always sounds either like a contralto or a dramatic soprano, but nothing in between lol)


What? Is there a donut hole in her voice that I've never noticed?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> What? Is there a donut hole in her voice that I've never noticed?


no, it's not about the range, it's about the timbre. she either sounds like a golden, heroic Wagnerian soprano or a smoky Rossini contralto. I'm still working out how it's possible myself lol


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> no, it's not about the range, it's about the timbre. she either sounds like a golden, heroic Wagnerian soprano or a smoky Rossini contralto. I'm still working out how it's possible myself lol


When you figure it out let me know. You know I'm always hoping to discover a previously overlooked fach.

EDIT:  (for those on the outside)


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> By "this way" I assume you mean transposed down. It certainly works perfectly well in a lower key. This is as beautiful a performance as I've ever heard.


Yes, that's what I meant



BalalaikaBoy said:


> gorgeous! sounds great in a contralto-y key (Marilyn Horne has never sounded mezzo to me. she always sounds either like a contralto or a dramatic soprano, but nothing in between lol)


I'm inclined to agree :lol: She either sounds like Ponselle (albeit not as good) or like a very "masculine" contralto. I don't know how to explain it either, but here is a side-by-side comparison between her and Shirley and I think the difference is very obvious. Could be all due to her nasal technique as explained in this video:


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

To me Marilyn Horne was best in her "General Horne" Rossini roles such as Arsace, Falliero, Calbo, Tancredi, and even Orsini in _Lucrezia Borgia_. To that I would add Isabella in _L'Italiana in Algeri _because of her take charge macho sort of persona. I could never accept her as Rosina as she lacked femininity and grace even though Rosina was a bit of a minx. Even more incongruous was her Cenerentola. However, she did pull off Delilah and Carmen reasonably well with her deep contraltotones.

EDIT: Its too bad that she did not include "Ah, non giunge" in the _Sonnambula_ clip. She would have shown Bartoli how it's _really_ done if you're going to go the mezzo route alla Maibran!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rossiniano said:


> EDIT: Its too bad that she did not include "Ah, non giunge" in the _Sonnambula_ clip. She would have shown Bartoli how it's _really_ done if you're going to go the mezzo route alla Maibran!


A shame more mezzos have not recorded Sonnambula.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> When you figure it out let me know. You know I'm always hoping to discover a previously overlooked fach.
> 
> EDIT:  (for those on the outside)


basically
dramatic soprano: golden, ringing, heroic, 
mezzo: sultry, creamy, sumptuous
contralto: smoky, androgynous, cavernous

Horne could sound like the description of a dramatic soprano or like that of a contralto, but she lacked all of the mezzo qualities.

for comparison, Jennifer Larmore. they sang much of the same repertoire, but sounded absolutely nothing alike.


----------

